# Hamilton Khaki Officer vs. Swiss Army Infantry vintage



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)

Hi guys! Not sure if this is the right place to post this question but I need some help deciding for one the these two watches. If you'd like, please explain your pick, pros and cons, if you have any experience with either of them. The Swiss Army model is rather new.

They are both similarly priced, with Hamilton a little more expensive (about $50 more). I like the clean look of the Hamilton, but really enjoy the day and date in the Swiss Army. On the other hand though, the dial on SA seems too busy. Let me know what you think and help me decide. 

:thanks


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

I've owned that exact Hamilton, and have also owned at least 10 of the "higher end", mechanical/automatic Victorinox watches (Ambassador, Ambassador XL, Ambassador XL Chrono, Dive Master 500 auto, Airboss Mach 6).

I think the quality of the Victorinox is better than the Hamilton. The case seems more sturdy, thicker sapphire crystal with triple AR. They both use the same movements, but the Victorinox models usually have a higher cosmetic finish than the Hamiltons.

As a bonus, you can usually get a bigger discount on the Victorinox models.


----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Mr_Pacman. Have you had in hands this new SA Infantry? How did you manage to replace the non-standard strap sizes for the Swiss Army models. This one has 23mm. Would 24mm straps work with it?

Just as a side note, the SA has a 2834-2 in it, for the day display.

Was anything wrong with the Hamilton Officer that you owned?

Thanks!



Mr_Pacman said:


> I've owned that exact Hamilton, and have also owned at least 10 of the "higher end", mechanical/automatic Victorinox watches (Ambassador, Ambassador XL, Ambassador XL Chrono, Dive Master 500 auto, Airboss Mach 6).
> 
> I think the quality of the Victorinox is better than the Hamilton. The case seems more sturdy, thicker sapphire crystal with triple AR. They both use the same movements, but the Victorinox models usually have a higher cosmetic finish than the Hamiltons.
> 
> As a bonus, you can usually get a bigger discount on the Victorinox models.


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

The odd lugs on the Swiss Army watches are a bit annoying, but as you mentioned, it's very easy to go one size up (24mm for the 23mm lug watches) and it's not an issue at all. The only time it would be a challenge is if you are looking for a metal bracelet to put on the watch, as I don't know of any after-market odd sized bracelets.

I've owned lots of Hamiltons over the years (Khaki Chronograph, Khaki 44mm handwind Officer, Officer Chrono, Officer Automatic) and think they are fantastic watches and have never had an issue with them at all. It's just that when you compare them to the higher end, mechancial Victorinox watches, the Victorinox just seems to be better built. Plus, the Victorinox usually have nicer textures on the dials.

I should also mention that I've never had the chance handle the Infantry models. All my experience is with the Ambassador, Airboss, Divemaster 500 and Chrono Classic XLS MT models. I've owned each one of those models at least twice and the handwind Ambassador 7 times  If they were not so big for my small wrists, I would keep one of each around as they are hard to beat.

Either way, you can't go wrong with either the Hammy or the Victorinox


----------



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

I own a Victorinox Swiss Army quartz, not auto. But the build is amazing on this watch. However, between those two, the Hamilton looks much nicer.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the VSA Infnatry Vintage small seconds better.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Personally, (my opinion only) I prefer the look of the Hammy. (Not a big fan of that day window on the SA).

And although I have never handled many SA models, I prefer the Hammy name.

But at the end of the day, get what YOU like!


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I tried on that same Hamilton, and I really like it. It has nice presence without being too much. Most of the Swiss Army watches don't excite me that much.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

you really can't go wrong with either watch and the SA being $50 less expensive and you get the additional complication of the day go with it, but either one is a well built watch


----------



## powerballn503 (Dec 10, 2009)

I would go for the Hammy , that strap will melt on your wrist!
and im not a fan of the Big Date Window either...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not sure about the quality between the two; I just picked up my third Hamilton, and I'd happily buy three more.

The Khaki Field Officer is on my list (though I'm thinking mechanical, not automatic, on canvas, with the cuff), so I'm going to have to vote for that. The Victorinox just doesn't do it for me.










That's the one I want, in 44mm.


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

I've owned that watch (twice) and it's a great value for dollar. The only thing that really bugged me about it was the hands were a bit small compared to the dial. I was always tempted to get a bigger set of hands installed, but never got around to it.

pac



Raza said:


> I'm not sure about the quality between the two; I just picked up my third Hamilton, and I'd happily buy three more.
> 
> The Khaki Field Officer is on my list (though I'm thinking mechanical, not automatic, on canvas, with the cuff), so I'm going to have to vote for that. The Victorinox just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Mr_Pacman said:


> I've owned that watch (twice) and it's a great value for dollar. The only thing that really bugged me about it was the hands were a bit small compared to the dial. I was always tempted to get a bigger set of hands installed, but never got around to it.
> 
> pac


Did you have the manual wind? I've never seen that strap in stores, so I'm not sure how comfortable it would be. I'd like to try one on before I bought it.


----------



## jacobo (Aug 20, 2010)

*Khaki King II*

The Hamilton Khaki King II has a day/date display with a clean look. Maybe you can get the best of both worlds.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

You might want to take a look at Princeton Watch's sale website, value zone.com and take a look at the Victorinox Ambassador XL marked down to $299, shipping included. I bought a blue one, liked it so much I then bought a black one. Personally, I like it better than either of the two you've mentioned.


----------



## VagabondSteve (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't have the Khaki Officer, though I am looking at them really hard...I love my Hamilton X-Wind, but I love my VSA Vintage Infantry too.
I have the perfect solution, buy them both! I have a Timefactors 24mm on the Infantry now, fits fine. I put one on the X-Wind (22mm) from time to time as well - the lighter color really adds to the look of both of them. I don't think you can get a bad one with those choices!
Enjoy!


----------



## modgoldwing46 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very close to call, but I would have to go with the Hamilton! You just can't beat the fit and feel on your wrist!


----------



## hil (Jul 20, 2010)

The Hamilton.

I like the look of many of the Victorinox watches, and my favorite "beater" iis a Vicky 40mm quartz that was part of a Marlboro promotion years back. (I got it for free but at the cost of the filtering in my lungs).

My Victorinox keeps excellent time, looks good, and is the most easily read watch I own with it's great lumi, large white arabics, and bright white hands against it's black face. It's a little small on my 8.5" wrist according to my wife's asthetic, but she also says that it suits my unkempt rough and tumble sort of way.

When I went to change it's battery after four years of good running I was somewhat disapointed to find a rinky-dink little Rhonda (sp?) quartz movement held in the center by one of those plastic adapter gizmos. Sure, the watch was a free promo item but I'd thought that Victorinox maintained a higher standard than that sort of thing.

Does anyone know if the commercially sold models of approx. $300. - $500. (discount pricing) use similar cost cutting methods under the hood? The thought of it is the one thing that has kept me from adding the green faced 44mm 241287 Infantry Vintage Chrono to my assortment.


----------



## ChrisDinIA (Jul 4, 2008)

I own that Hamilton but with the brown leather bund. It's a great watch. Normally I wear without the bund pad. It winds and works just fine. I'd say I wear it 2 or so days a week. The layout on the dial is what really does it for me. Good brand name and good design. I like the Hamilton.


----------



## -dustin (Sep 11, 2006)

I looked at both, tried on both, and decided on the Hamilton. 

Like someone else mentioned, the SA just didn't excite me like the Hamilton. I wear it daily, I'm a mechanic, and it has held up nicely.


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

I voted for the Hammie, it just looks better in my opinion.


----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your input. I ended up with neither of them, to your disappointment 
I liked Hamilton as well, ordered it, too big for my 6.5 wrist. Some 45mm are fine for me but not this one, it has lugs very far off from the case, which makes it wear larger than 45mm.

I don't know how to close this thread but if someone still finds it interesting, you can continue to post here.

Thanks again to all contributors.


----------



## spareribs (Dec 6, 2007)

I was in a similar situation and I ended up with the olive green Victorinox Infantry 44 mm small seconds hand manual wind (ETA 6498 movement). I discussed it with a watch sales lady and we both felt that the Victorinox was the classiest looking watch and cool looking with the green dial and brown strap contrast which is a rare color combo in watches. It's quite a stunning watch IMO.

But that being said, the Hamilton is a winner too with it's elegance and strength.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hamilton! I like the simpler dial as well as the band.


----------

